# Looking for a program for Palm Treo 755p...



## computer-aces (Apr 19, 1999)

I'm looking for a program (preferrably a free one or at least a free trial) that would allow me to listen to mp3 files on my MiniSD card through the speaker of my phone and not have to use the ear piece. Anyone know of a program that would do this? I have a Palm Treo 755p through Sprint.

Thanks!
Cory


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
I don't know of anything free but I just use Pocket Tunes on my Centro. When I am usually looking for something Palm related I usually post on a Palm specific forum like TreoCentral.


----------



## computer-aces (Apr 19, 1999)

Doh! I'm an idiot. I also have Pocket Tunes on mine. I hardly ever take my phone off vibrate, so when playing files with it, it didn't use the speaker because it was on vibrate. Once I took it off vibrate, it works through the speaker.

Thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I have been a huge LSU fan since the 80's. Mostly because of Baseball. Had the opportunity to visit Baton Rouge and New Orleans back in 89 while I was in the service. Really liked it down there.


----------

